# Plug and Play or not...Dallee



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

When I hear the term...'Plug and Play'....that's what I think....plug it in and use it. Guess that's not what the term means with Dallee and Aristo.

I just received my Dallee Sound Cards for the E-8 and Dash 9. I open the box and there it is...the card. It has plugs for wires but no wires. I open the locomotive and the same...plugs but no wires. Now, I'm new to this, so be gentle with me! lol 

My old Sierra Sound was installed by a friend in a USA SD40 and F3 so I have no experience other than reconnecting loose wires. Of course those were installed years ago and look much different than what I have for the Aristo.

I have found some information on MLS however it seems to indicate that wires need to be soldered. Again, the plug and play issue pops into my mind. I found some information on the Aristo site and also a package of wires ART-29608. If that package is purchased, are those made to plug into each board and then start using the card? 

Another issue is the reed switches that are included. Again, it appears that they need to be soldered to wires...then is there a plug on one end of the wires to plug into either the sound card or locomotive card?

Sorry if it appears that I'm dumb on all this, but, I am. I have no problem plugging or soldering. Do it with lights on buildings and other issues from time to time. I just need a little more information (and in simpler) terms.

Can 'anyone' help me?

Thanks a bunch!

Monte


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know of ANY Dallee system that is plug and play. The board has a bunch of identical looking 2 pin sockets and two identical 3 pin sockets. A Dallee board nomally comes with plugs and leads (all red/gray) for the 2 pin sockets and one or two 3 pin plugs (black/white/red) for the 3 pin sockets. 

It takes some soldering to get it installed and the right plug has to go in the right socket or it either won't work or it will fail. Even Aristo locos with sound connectors don't have ALL the connectors that you need for DCC installations. You still have to find the appropriate connection points inside the loco and wire up track power to the board. Battery power installations also require power from the battery to be brought out to the board. 

Look on my Dallee Tips page for links to specific Dallee installations that I have done. The Dallee instruction sheets also show diagrams for various types in installations.

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips10/dallee_tips.html


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

My Dallee card came with the female plugs and wires. I ordered the Aristo SD-45 version. Yes, you will need to solder wires to a Revo connector(s). The Aristo Dallee diesel version will let you control bell, horn, sound on/off, and notch 8 power. They are 5 volt TTL level, pull them to ground and they activate, momentary for bell and horn, latching for on/off and notch 8 power. Using the female wire harness I made a single connector that plugs directly into the radio receiver of my own design. Since you purchased all Aristo items perhaps it should be truly plug-n-play but if you want to use it with a Revo the Aristo Dallee sound card horn/whistle activates random sequences, not the right thing for remote control anyway. I spoke to Dallee and you can order a correct RC mircocontroller to replace the one in the Aristo version. 

russ 
http://www.cabcommand.com


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

QSI/g-wire easy peasy in Aristo engines!! plug n play!! no muss no fuss no soldering no wiring dis wire go here dis wire go der!! 
The Regal 

Check yer email here on mls Monte!!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And sometimes it is plug and pray in this hobby!!!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

You got that right Dan. 

Given the, um, err,how shall I say it "INCONSISTENT" wiring of the TRACK - BATTERY switches in AC locos, I am surprised there is not a whole lot more Magic Smoke being released. 

Plug and Pray indeed.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 19 Nov 2009 08:19 PM 
QSI/g-wire easy peasy in Aristo engines!! plug n play!! no muss no fuss no soldering no wiring dis wire go here dis wire go der!! 
The Regal 

Check yer email here on mls Monte!! 



Hi Jerry,

Thanks for the input. I ordered the wires (didn't come in Dallee Boxes) from Aristo yesterday. I don't think it will be a big deal to get them installed...I was just a tad upset that #1, the wires were not included and #2, that St. Aubins when being asked the question, 'These are plug and play aren't they?' said yes....knowing full well they were not. To be fair however, I didn't order them from St Aubins, however I have purchased several items from them. The ones I wanted were out of stock. I had to order one each from two of my other suppliers.

Anyway, I'll wait until the Aristo package comes and then get to work cutting, stripping and soldering and see how it comes out.

I live next to a freeway so the sound might not be very enjoyable anyhow except on Sundays when the traffic seems to die down a bit. I prefer to stay with Aristo TE rather than switching. Looking at the new Revolution, but not going to jump right in. Will wait until spring to make that decision.

Monte


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I purchased my CRE# Dallee diesel sound card from wholesale trains and it came with wires. They aren't plug-n-play but, like you, I would have been upset if it didn't have the wires!


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By rmcintir on 20 Nov 2009 10:59 PM 
I purchased my CRE# Dallee diesel sound card from wholesale trains and it came with wires. They aren't plug-n-play but, like you, I would have been upset if it didn't have the wires! 

I'm going to contact Dallee next week. I purchased an E8 and Dash 9 sound card from two different dealers. Both came as what appeared to be factory sealed (I'm 100% sure) but neither had wires/plugs. Just seems strange that others received wires and I didn't. Perhaps a run on production that day without the person working that did that part. Who knows! Anyhow, wires coming from Aristo.

Monte


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

BGMicro and AllElectronics I think have had the 2 and 3 conductor wire harnesses in the past.


----------

